# Thinking about an M&P Shield 9mm. Please chime in with your comments and opinions.



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm considering this gun or perhaps a Ruger LC9s. Currently I am leaning towards the Shield and would like to hear your thoughts, comments, and opinions so please feel free to go at it.

Thanks, SB


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I have the original LC9 and a Shield 9. I like them both even though it's hammer vs striker. I've heard the LC9s is pretty smooth. I have not experienced one malfunction since buying either gun. I prefer the Shield and it has stopped me from getting a Walther PPS and I'm a Walther guy. In this heat I'm currently rotating my Walther P99 compact and my Shield for carry.

I say get a Shield!


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have to second the get a shield option. Great little gun carrys well and is fun to shoot.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I should have added that I currently own five M&P's, four of which are centerfire guns, so I am quite familiar with the M&P platform.

Thanks for the beginning comments. For *muckaleewarrior*, I handled and dry fired an LC9s Pro yesterday and the trigger is, in a word, amazing. Really good. For the specific purposes to which this gun would be put, I would want an externally settable safety but no magazine disconnect safety if possible. I know that the LCPs has both and the LC9s Pro has neither. For my general purpose carry guns, I do not like externally settable safeties of any type.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a Shield 9mm and recommend it to all.... Great weapon, stock trigger is fine, easy to conceal and its weight is comfortable.....

See also:
http://www.handgunforum.net/smith-wesson/44960-shield-9-10-000-rounds.html


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I've handled both quite a bit. I prefer the lc9s trigger over the Shields trigger. I also think the lc9s might be a bit easier to carry. However, I have not shot either one so take it for what it is worth.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I also have the 9mm Shield,,,Great gun with a very good trigger. Get both,,,the 9mm and the 40 cal shield!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I've the M&P Shield as EDC. Needed a trigger job that elevated the gun easy in the 500 Dollar shelve but than a great little gun. The trigger job looks like a necessity since almost everyone that owns and carries the Shield complains about (Range talks, Internet reviews, Forum). Something to think about for a budget.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

PT111Pro said:


> I've the M&P Shield as EDC. Needed a trigger job that elevated the gun easy in the 500 Dollar shelve but than a great little gun. The trigger job looks like a necessity since almost everyone that owns and carries the Shield complains about (Range talks, Internet reviews, Forum). Something to think about for a budget.


Stopped by my local gun shop that is a Smith and Wesson dealer this morning. He had three new Shields in his display case; two 40's and a 9mm. One of the 40's had the external safety and one did not and the 9mm did not have the safety. So he is going to get a 9mm with the safety in for me by next Monday.

The triggers on all three were surprisingly good. A short pre-travel, nice crisp break, and very little over-travel. And the pull was lighter than I had expected. The feel in the hand was also better than I expected... better than the LC9s Pro I handled two days ago. Sights come up nicely, it points naturally, and the size is right for my purposes. Impressive so far.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't know about other triggers on the Shield. I had a trigger that were made for the or else.. states inside the US, so don't ask me about that.
Other than this, mine needed that trigger job if I wanted to hit that neighbors red barn in a distance of 20 feet. I know some or else nations they have even regulations on the thickness of toilet paper or else...  or you don't b ild a restroom facing Mekka or else...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

My wife has one, its had a little work done to it but she likes it.

9mm, no manual safety. Shoots nice.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

After a bit of soul searching and thought, I have come to the decision that I do not want to get a Shield with the external safety after all. Since I do not like such safeties on my carry guns, and none of them have this feature, I will stay with my "rule" with a Shield as well.

The reason I had wanted an externally settable safety was because a few times a year, I carry a small gun to and from a motel room in a fanny pack (I do NOT wear this on my belt but carry it in hand). I wanted to reduce the off chance that the trigger could get pressed while doing this. When I am away on these trips, I carry that gun in a holster anyway.

So I believe I can easily come up with a solution to my concerns and one which immediately comes to mind is to remove the chambered round when going to and from the motel. Ergo, problem fixed.

So I'll go with a Shield without a safety and that will fit 95% of my carry needs for that gun.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> SouthernBoy
> I have come to the decision that I do not want to get a Shield with the external safety after all.


Well - there are the differences. I want that manual safety and see that more and more guns don't have it anymore, Not even optional. For me does that mean, I have to stick with what I have. No new gun anymore. But well - I have really enough to ply with.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have the (California safety version) shield in 9mm and the LC9s. I like the stock trigger on the shield better than the Ruger trigger. I gave the LC9s to my Mrs. and she likes it fine. It is her 2nd favorite pistol next to her M&P9c.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Went back to the gun store yesterday morning and picked up the non-safety 9mm Shield plus a Galco Stinger holster. Nice little setup and it works for me. The gun was made on April 15, 2015 and is really tight. That will work itself out after a few hundred rounds go down the barrel. And at that time, I'll decide if I want to install an Apex kit to lighten things up a little.

I went with the Shield primarily because I am very familiar with the M&P platform, the gun gets superb reviews, and it felt good in my hand. I will try to get it to the range early next week if possible.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Let us know how you like to shoot it.
I lik mine now very much.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Just so you know how mine looks like.
Smith&Wesson M&P Shield 9 EDC


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

PT111Pro said:


> Just so you know how mine looks like.
> Smith&Wesson M&P Shield 9 EDC
> View attachment 1202


Very nice setup. I see you filled in the lettering. Mine will see range time next week for sure. I carried it today for a few hours and it was fine in the Galco Stinger holster. Just what I was looking for. I have another subcompact gun but this one is more than likely going to take its place and the place of another one I use on certain occasions.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll carry that gun every day (IWB) with this Outback holster. It is so comfy I don't feel it at all. I have more 3" barrel guns but this one is so light and easy to carry that it will be not replaced for a long time. The Trigger kit was for me essential but the gun is worth every penny I spend on it (opinion).
Smith & Wesson hit with this little bugger exactly the hot spot, even it cost with all necessities to make it a shooter more than $ 500.00. But now is it a nail driver in distances up to 25 yards. 

I even quit now to carry a second gun in the trunk. I feel very well equipped with the shield, even if I end up fun shooting with friends on a private pistol range.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

This is what my new Shield rig looks like...

Galco Introduces Shield Holsters for Smith and Wesson M&P Shield

Nice thing is that it is not that high on my hip yet because it is so compact, it sits just fine and is well hidden by an untucked shirt tail... which is my normal shirt attire. While I am not so sure I would make this my EDC, I can and do easily see it fitting into a number of carry scenarios. I have it on right now as I am writing this and will continue to have it on as I leave shortly for a doctor's appointment, then to get a haircut, and next to have lunch with my wife. All three of those cases would be no problem for my to carry my gen3 Glock 19 or 23 but today I am taking my Shield.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I actually don't go out with a gun. The gun goes with me. I don't want to feel it, I don't want to think about that gun that I'm wearing. If I feel the gun when I'm out, I have the wrong gun. The Shield is so light and small I can carry that gun IWB and actually forget about that I'm wearing a gun. 
I'll think there are other single stack guns out there that feel just like it. I tryed the Walther PPS but because the lack of maual safety I got the shield. 
I didn't try all of that single stacks. I feel very well equipped with that Shield. It is for me not a substitute for a different gun because of clothing or ability to conceal . It is a gun that is well chambered, shoot accurate up to 20 yards and I don't feel that the gun is there before I need it (what I hopefully never do). 

A Glock 19 or 23 would be to much gun for me to carry. I have the Beretta PX4c the M&P 9c, just to mention 2 of that size but they are still bigger. Sure I can carry them both concealed. No problem, I can conceal carry my Walther PPQ or even a full size 17 round clip 4 1/4" barrel M&P also. I even carried a Walther PPX concealed for a while. 

But the Shield is different. The shield is there and I don't feel it at all and on top I have the advantage of a little gun with a full size round to carry. It is like there is no gun until I need it. 
That makes that gun for me non replaceable.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

My shield 9 and DeSantis


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I went back and forth between the Galco Stinger and the DeSantis Mini Scabbard. Both looked great for my purposes. Hard choice and either would serve one very well.

MINI SCABBARD HOLSTERS, Keltec Holster, Concealed Holster, DeSantisHolster.com

However, I did wind up with the Galco Stinger.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Just got back from the range. Took along my new M&P 8 Shield but left the extended magazine at home, like a dummy. Still it shoots great and not one hiccup as far as feeding and firing. I did have two failures of the slide locking open after the last round but I would bet that was me accidentally introducing my right thumb to the slide stop. And it only happened twice which would seem to indicate that was the case.

This one's a keeper.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I just got an lc9s. It is a bit smaller and lighter than the shield with a much smoother trigger. I put 125 rounds through it yesterday and it had absolutely no issues, was accurate, and the recoil was manageable. I considered it against the Shield, the Glock G43, and the Sig p938. My wife loved the p938 and I almost bought it but there was just something I didn't like about it's feel. I'm very happy with the lc9s


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I installed the Apex AEK trigger and sear kit on mine and it feels like it may cure my problems with the Shield. My shooting range is under water, at the moment, so I can't test it. But, dry-firing indicates about a 1/4'' free travel to the break, 1/8'' or less on the break, and about an 1/8" or less over travel. The trigger position at the break has moved forward enough that I can feel the break and finish flat on the follow-through without having to alter my normal grip, so my accuracy should improve significantly.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bisley said:


> I installed the Apex AEK trigger and sear kit on mine and it feels like it may cure my problems with the Shield. My shooting range is under water, at the moment, so I can't test it. But, dry-firing indicates about a 1/4'' free travel to the break, 1/8'' or less on the break, and about an 1/8" or less over travel. The trigger position at the break has moved forward enough that I can feel the break and finish flat on the follow-through without having to alter my normal grip, so my accuracy should improve significantly.


I noticed with just the few rounds I put through mine yesterday that the trigger smoothed a skosh as did the perceived pull weight (I have not put my Lyman gauge on it yet). I am holding off on doing any trigger mods until I have put several hundred rounds through it to see if it is going to need anything. I may go with just a trigger and sear spring replacement if I do anything at all from what I have seen so far.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't really recommend a DIY job on installing the AEK trigger, based on my personal experience. It isn't rocket science, but without the bench block and trigger 'jig' shown in the video, it's a little bit tricky for an amateur. The pin fit in the aluminum trigger is so tight that it takes a pretty hefty hammer blow to move it, which is a little scary on small, unsecured pieces. I had to drive the pin in to get it to catch on the hole in the end of the sear operating bar, and then slam it pretty good to get the pin on into the other side of the trigger. It worked out fine, but I wasn't very comfortable with the process. The sear and spring replacement is no sweat, though.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I've swapped out trigger springs in two of my M&P's and have installed the Apex USB in two of them. An armorer has also done a few mods to two of my M&P's. The M&P is nowhere as simple to work on as is the Glock but it is still a sound design and a fine gun.


----------

